

The Biggest Web Site Usability Mistakes You Can Make - thinkingserious
http://searchengineland.com/the-biggest-web-site-usability-mistakes-you-can-make-15583.php
The worst mistake you will make as a web site owner is to ask someone to “look” at your web site. It’s like the dreaded, “Do I look fat?” question.
======
flashgordon
yet another general usability site... i find these are inspirational but when
it comes to applying it to your product its a lot more work than you
realise... But atleast knowing about it is the first step.

